# 38 value



## pikepaul (Apr 30, 2009)

I know it is hard to determine the exact value, but a narrow range would be appreciated. Never shot. Factory box, factory parts list, instructions for use, maintance and specifications sheet in like new condition. 4" barrel, stamped "bic o6769" on the yoke readable when the cylinder is swung open. The cylinder is free of any marks in the blueing from indexing it. The serial number is 3 D74 xxx. In addition to approximate value any information about this piece will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

pikepaul said:


> I know it is hard to determine the exact value, but a narrow range would be appreciated. Never shot. Factory box, factory parts list, instructions for use, maintance and specifications sheet in like new condition. 4" barrel, stamped "bic o6769" on the yoke readable when the cylinder is swung open. The cylinder is free of any marks in the blueing from indexing it. The serial number is 3 D74 xxx. In addition to approximate value any information about this piece will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


I gather this is a Smith revolver. But what is the model name.
The type of Smith will determine value.


----------



## pikepaul (Apr 30, 2009)

it is a model M&P 10. Sorry


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

pikepaul said:


> it is a model M&P 10. Sorry


No Problem.
I could not find any way to determine value on the gun but I did find this sight that might help you http://www.usedprice.com/items/guns.../10-victory-model-military-314186.html?&q=#10

Good luck.


----------

